# Going Pro ???



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I know for ASA it is simple, pay the pro registration form and you are a pro. Don't know about NFAA though.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Just paying money to be a pro is embarrassing for the sport of archery. Is this the only sport that you can pay some extra money and tell everyone your a pro. This should show you how organized archery is and that the organizations are only worried about money. If I was I pro I would be upset that people can just pay money and say they are pros. I love the sport but the sport has no leadership and no organization.


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

I totally disagree.... Maybe the people paying the money to be pro want to compete against the best and have a chance to win some money back at some of the tournaments just because there not sponsored doesn't mean a thing..... I know there are lots of people who do this. Sometimes sponsors may like that you are shooting against the sponsored guys and competing with them.... If you can't compete then don't down the people that want to compete against the best and be rewarded for how they shoot....


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*Funny*



shawnnv said:


> I totally disagree.... Maybe the people paying the money to be pro want to compete against the best and have a chance to win some money back at some of the tournaments just because there not sponsored doesn't mean a thing..... I know there are lots of people who do this. Sometimes sponsors may like that you are shooting against the sponsored guys and competing with them.... If you can't compete then don't down the people that want to compete against the best and be rewarded for how they shoot....


the correct thing to do would be to move up through the classes until you have been rewarded with money or a point system and once this requirement has been met you are allowed to remain pro. Then as a pro you would have to win a certain dollar amount or receive a certain number of points to stay pro. Example would be golf. You can't show up and pay extra money in golf to play against the pros but you can play on the smaller tours and go to Q school and try to qualify for the PGA tour. Anyone that thinks the way Archery as a national or professional sport is organized and running to the best of it's abilities then keep paying the fees and nothing will change.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Just so that "you" can become more enlightened IF the PRO ARCHERY RANKS had the participation numbers of the PGA then they would most certainly have a "Q" school and a qualification requirement allready in place. Since they are trying to BUILD THEIR NUMBERS they will take anyone who is worthy of becoming a PRO. And not just anyone can become a PRO there are requirements and proceedures to be met and maintained. Ken


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

I shoot in the Pro class just because I want to have the best shoot times. I never had to do it but shooting @ 730am would suck. I still might be drunk and not hung over yet. lol


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Funny I guess you have to look out for num 1.. And for as the pro thing goes, well if you sign up to be a pro and you tell people that your a pro. Well don't really make you a Pro..


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok. It looks like if somebody wanted to turn Pro in ASA just pay the money. What about NFAA since I do enjoy shooting spots?

TAZ


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm not sure if you can just join the pro ranks in NFAA. I do know that if you finish in the top 3 of your state field that you will get an invitation to the pro ranks. I think that you used to have to be sponsored by a pro if you didn't get an invitation. 

I have not cashed in my invitations just because unless you can afford to go to all the national shoots it's just not really worth it at the State level. But I guess if more would join it would make it worth while and then allow others to win in the trophy class. I would really like to see a semi-pro class in the NFAA and if you continuously place then move up.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

If I remember right ,yes you do have to be sponsored if not invited.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

cenochs said:


> Just paying money to be a pro is embarrassing for the sport of archery. Is this the only sport that you can pay some extra money and tell everyone your a pro. This should show you how organized archery is and that the organizations are only worried about money. If I was I pro I would be upset that people can just pay money and say they are pros. I love the sport but the sport has no leadership and no organization.


Actually, to become a pro in golf all one has to do is declare oneself a pro. Getting on the tour is a whole different issue. Remember Tiger's whole Hello World comments prior to the PGA stop wherever it was? He never attended Q school, declared himself a pro, got in with a sponsor'e exemption.....and has been there ever since.

Many moons ago Freddy Couple tried to get into the Houston tour stop. They had no slots for amateurs (he was at the University of Houston at the time), but had 1 slot left for a pro.....so he declared himself a pro on the spot, gave up his scholarship....the rest is history.

What does it take to become a pro football player? Declare yourself eligible for the draft.

NBA? Enter into the draft.

MLB? Draft.....

Hmmm, I am seeing a pattern develop here, to be a pro in most sports one must only declare they are a pro........and bang, they are a pro.....


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

blueglide1 said:


> If I remember right ,yes you do have to be sponsored if not invited.


I forgot to mention,thats sponsored by another Pro.Not these staff positions.


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

Well its good to see everyones points of view though... Matt u can't let me beat u if you are gonna turn pro... haha... :teeth:


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Actually, to become a pro in golf all one has to do is declare oneself a pro. Getting on the tour is a whole different issue. Remember Tiger's whole Hello World comments prior to the PGA stop wherever it was? He never attended Q school, declared himself a pro, got in with a sponsor'e exemption.....and has been there ever since.
> 
> Many moons ago Freddy Couple tried to get into the Houston tour stop. They had no slots for amateurs (he was at the University of Houston at the time), but had 1 slot left for a pro.....so he declared himself a pro on the spot, gave up his scholarship....the rest is history.
> 
> ...


Hello!!!! steven here, and im a pro shooter for mathews...........ummmmmm nothing happened  :darkbeer: oh well. back to what i do best :darkbeer:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I gotta quit beatin myself. But seriously. Outdoors I would shoot with anyone, Jesse, Dave, Rio and be competetive. Maybe not win but not be embarassed either, I like shooting in the Pro class. Here in Washington I would look at it if there were more. But to enter and be the only one. What fun is that? Out of the 5 or so in this state, you can count on all being at the indoor stuff but they each have their favorite outdoor stuff. And I am sure that it is the same in other states. When it comes to shoots like Redding I will always shoot the money class and would at any shoot where it was offered. I'm a real giver.


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

True that.... I gotta shoot more and next year we shall see how it goes and i think i will be a giver in Redding next year to because you never know when your gonna have a great weekend... haha...


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Is Dianne Watson still the head of the NFAA Pro's?


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats what it says on the NFAA website...


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is how I look at it:
I want to shoot pro next year and I will pay the money. There are only three outcomes. 
1. I am competitive and get a big sponser by years end.
2. I shoot well maybe get a few smaller sponsers.
3. I suck and throw my money into the pot without a chance to win making a deserving Pro a little more money. 

Wonder which it will be? :darkbeer:


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

sounds good...


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Professional has many implications. Skill level, behavior, experience. The core of it, though, is that you do it as a profession, i.e., earn a living, at least in part, doing it. Pay money for a chance to earn money, I have no problem with anybody doing that. I'd certainly like to do all of the above. It'd be really cool to simply have an occupation that I'd like to do anyway.

It would seem, from what I can tell, that if you're going to do the money aspect, seriously and efficiently, the skill, behavior, and experience would all be necessary, because like many sports, my guess is that you're looking for the most money in endorsements. Based on the numbers I've seen just for the Vegas tournament, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of cash floating around in prize money considering the level of competition, and the skill and ability required to seriously compete for it. This doesn't exactly have the same spectator appreciation level as, say, basketball.

I think it's a whole lot cooler to be able to consistently drill the inside of a spot the size of a golf ball at 20 yards or whatever with a glorified sling shot than run around and shove a big ball through a metal ring but that's just me :teeth: Plus, archery is therapeutic. How many sports let you have a Zen moment of concentration while you focus your mind, body, and whole world into a singularity when everything condenses into the physical articulation of "you're mine and dead" on a foreign object. It's just so healing!

So, yeah, if you actually are a professional archer, in the most complete sense, you're a very lucky person.


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

OK> OK> OK< OK OK< OK< 



people have this way messed up vision of what sponors are in archery. 

let me set you straight

basically you get products @ a dsicount. you can do that @ any level in archery from cub, to hunter, to open pro. unless your name is Dave you pretty much will still have a day job. Reo goes to a job at UPS everyday. So that one big sponor dream........keep dreaming, if you are on the fence about going pro. you ain't gonna walk on the field and give Jesse, Dave, or Reo a run. if you could there would be no question you would be a pro already. now I am no saying don't turn pro becuase it is the funnest group of people you will shoot with and they will improve your game period so the entry fee is worth that alone.

And for all those ""I'm no a pro but this is what I think a pro should be"

EAT-IT pay your dues then you can talk about me.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Nobody's B said:


> OK> OK> OK< OK OK< OK<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I guess I'll just have to do it because I like it :teeth:

Was short on skill and experience anyway.

Still not so bad.:smile:


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Nobody's B said:


> OK> OK> OK< OK OK< OK<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand I wouldn't be able to quit my day job unless I "set the world on fire" and as far as if I had the skill I would already be a pro. I gotta say Money and time are two things I don't have much of right now. 3-D's cost me 3 times the fees cuz I have kids and leaving them behind for any dream is just not gonna ever happen. 
I do think I have the skill to be competitive with anyone, guess I just gotta get out there and prove what I believe.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Short answer on the NFAA Pro question, get the registration form, have a current NFAA pro sign the form as a sponsor, complete form, draft a check for $75, complete the required W2 (stays on file at the NFAA office in case you win a bunch of money and NFAA needs to submit to IRS) and send it all into the NFAA Office.

NFAA Pro membership runs from Jan 1 through Dec 31.

Need to declare which of the Pro styles you intend to compete in (freestyle or freestyle limited) on the pro registration form.

Sponsors responsibility is to assist with any questions filling out the forms, any questions in general pertaining to the pro division of competition and to inform you about the various Pro rules in the NFAA (Code of Conduct, including any dress codes, where you pro dues money is going, payout schedules for NFAA Pro tournaments, etc..).

Hope any of this helps...............

>>-------->


----------



## Nicely (Jun 13, 2002)

Good luck with equipment sponsors. I know a shooter that is a Junior World Champion, a runner up indoor JR WC, many time national champion, made every Junior world team eligible for, at 16 made the senior national team. At 18 has made teams that have shot in 6 different countries. 4 of the international trips were unfunded. As part of JR USAT some discounted products have been offered. She has received 3 bows in 4 years which was like pulling teeth with the mfg. Every other piece of equipment has been paid for in full. Some Contingency (open to anyone) has been earned. Resumes have been sent to every mfg whose equipment is being used the only responses have been for discounted equipment. 

This persons dream was to become a professional archer, the talent is there but financially the well is dry and there doesn't appear to be enough support to continue too much longer. Right now top 3 will maybe pay travel expenses drop below that and your in the hole. 

If you have a secret formula for turning pro and making $$ I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Nicely said:


> Good luck with equipment sponsors. I know a shooter that is a Junior World Champion, a runner up indoor JR WC, many time national champion, made every Junior world team eligible for, at 16 made the senior national team. At 18 has made teams that have shot in 6 different countries. 4 of the international trips were unfunded. As part of JR USAT some discounted products have been offered. She has received 3 bows in 4 years which was like pulling teeth with the mfg. Every other piece of equipment has been paid for in full. Some Contingency (open to anyone) has been earned. Resumes have been sent to every mfg whose equipment is being used the only responses have been for discounted equipment.
> 
> This persons dream was to become a professional archer, the talent is there but financially the well is dry and there doesn't appear to be enough support to continue too much longer. Right now top 3 will maybe pay travel expenses drop below that and your in the hole.
> 
> If you have a secret formula for turning pro and making $$ I'd like to hear it.



I feel your pain...


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Nicely said:


> Good luck with equipment sponsors. I know a shooter that is a Junior World Champion, a runner up indoor JR WC, many time national champion, made every Junior world team eligible for, at 16 made the senior national team. At 18 has made teams that have shot in 6 different countries. 4 of the international trips were unfunded. As part of JR USAT some discounted products have been offered. She has received 3 bows in 4 years which was like pulling teeth with the mfg. Every other piece of equipment has been paid for in full. Some Contingency (open to anyone) has been earned. Resumes have been sent to every mfg whose equipment is being used the only responses have been for discounted equipment.
> 
> This persons dream was to become a professional archer, the talent is there but financially the well is dry and there doesn't appear to be enough support to continue too much longer. Right now top 3 will maybe pay travel expenses drop below that and your in the hole.
> 
> If you have a secret formula for turning pro and making $$ I'd like to hear it.


I was in a similar boat with my daughter years ago. She had the talent and could win anywhere. I just couldn't afford it all. Luckily there were some great people in Washington and Oregon that helped me out. Sometimes it is who you know. When I couldn't afford the time or money to take her or when I was on deployment some of the Pro's here would step up and take her. Unfortunatly she didn't have peer support and dropped out of the sport. The only person that she lost to was Erika and indoors only.

So I would hope that your state organization, local shop could step up and help nurtuter her until she can get some other help.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

My signature says it all.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

> Is Dianne Watson still the head of the NFAA Pro's?


Yes :smile:



> Short answer on the NFAA Pro question, get the registration form, have a current NFAA pro sign the form as a sponsor, complete form, draft a check for $75, complete the required W2 (stays on file at the NFAA office in case you win a bunch of money and NFAA needs to submit to IRS) and send it all into the NFAA Office.
> 
> NFAA Pro membership runs from Jan 1 through Dec 31.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff for answering the original question. I had computer issue's while in Ohio and haven't had a chance to be on here :smile:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Glad to assist Diane. Nice shooting on the OR's at the Open.

I do have a quick question regarding the invites to the Pro division for the top 3 places at the State and Sectional tournaments. Who is responsible for sending these out? NFAA Office or someone else. At one point I thought I heard the State Association, but who then handles invites from Sectional tournaments? Wondering because I believe there may be a female freestyler in IN who is considering joining the pro ranks and hadn't received an invite after her State and/or Sectional Indoor tournaments, and definitely should have or be receiving one after her Sectional Outdoor results. Hoping possibly you (Diane) can clarify where the invite letters are supposed to be coming out of and whether I need to follow-up and with whom if letters are not being sent. Possibly if there are still issues maybe revamp the process so there is a more clear direction who should be sending out the invites. I have never even seen a copy of the letter in all honesty!

Thanks.......JB >>----->


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

ChPro, Joe Stagg also is coming up for next year but has not recieved an invite yet from either Sec or State. I told him to call Headquarters and ask for a form to be sent to him personally so he can fill it out to send in. I'll sponser both of those archers if they can't get a sponser!  Ken


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

*Sectional's*

Everyone in this post keeps saying your supposed to get a invite from Sectionals and State. Just wondering if a Marked 3D Sectional counts or something different first time ive heard of this just want some clarification... Thanks.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I asked a question and got all kind of answers, but I did finally get what I was looking for. Funny thing is the thing about winning at State or Sectionals and getting a letter about moving up. Never received one, and I have won on the State and Sectional Championships many times. Well I guess I will see how I do this year since it will be the first year I shoot a release. I have shot Limited class since I started but because there is not many of us still Finger flinging I 'm moving up.

Thanks for the help everybody.
Chris


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

The invite to my knowledge is only for the State/Sectional 1st, 2nd, 3rd place winners of the Indoor NFAA Round and the Field & Hunter round in the Freestyle and Freestyle Limited divisions. The invite has only been in existence for about the last 5 years If I remember. Ken


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

My understanding as well Ken. Now trying to figure out where/who is supposed to be sending out the invites.....that seems to be an ongoing question since shortly after the invitation program was adopted !

For those who placed in the top 3 at their NFAA sanctioned State and/or Sectional Indoor and Outdoor Field tournaments this past year competing in the men's or women's freestyle or freestyle limited divisions and are interested in joining the NFAA Pro Division via the invitation ($75 membership dues waived first year) I suggest you contact your NFAA State Director or NFAA 
State Pro Rep and have them track down an invitation for you. I'd be happy to assist anyone in the Great Lakes Sectional who thinks they should have received an invitation as well, just as soon as I can get an answer as to where the invitations are supposed to be getting sent from .

>>-------->


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Jeff they must have finally gave up on me the last three years huh? LOL


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

CHPro said:


> My understanding as well Ken. Now trying to figure out where/who is supposed to be sending out the invites.....that seems to be an ongoing question since shortly after the invitation program was adopted !
> 
> For those who placed in the top 3 at their NFAA sanctioned State and/or Sectional Indoor and Outdoor Field tournaments this past year competing in the men's or women's freestyle or freestyle limited divisions and are interested in joining the NFAA Pro Division via the invitation ($75 membership dues waived first year) I suggest you contact your NFAA State Director or NFAA
> State Pro Rep and have them track down an invitation for you. I'd be happy to assist anyone in the Great Lakes Sectional who thinks they should have received an invitation as well, just as soon as I can get an answer as to where the invitations are supposed to be getting sent from .
> ...


As far as I know the state NFAA director sends them out.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

When I signed up for the Pro class I didn't need anyone to sign my card. I just called the NFAA HQ and they took my credit card info. Also I never received an invite from winning our State indoor last year either. When I called I was told all I need to do is pay my Pro dues and Pro fees.


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> When I signed up for the Pro class I didn't need anyone to sign my card. I just called the NFAA HQ and they took my credit card info. Also I never received an invite from winning our State indoor last year either. When I called I was told all I need to do is pay my Pro dues and Pro fees.


Ditto..same here


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

I called the NFAA headquarters 2 years ago and my first years dues were waved to step up to pro. Just verified state champ and current membership.Call and ask?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

So what is the major consensus. Should someone just be able to pay the money and be a "PRO"? Or should they have to prove themselves and be sponsored in?

I see some guys that got lucky one weekend and received an invitation but really have no business even considering making the jump. I too also see guys that have what it takes and don't make it for one reason or another. Maybe there should be a field event just like Vegas. Pricey but everyone in the flights has a chance to walk away with some cash.:shade:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like top three at a state or sec tournaments.Outdoor or indoor have the auto invite,but usually not contacted unless they ask about it.And if you call NFAA and prove to them you are indeed a top three guy,after they verify it your in with 75.00 or if you are sponsered by another pro with 75.00 your in.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

USNarcher said:


> *So what is the major consensus. Should someone just be able to pay the money and be a "PRO"? Or should they have to prove themselves and be sponsored in?*
> 
> I see some guys that got lucky one weekend and received an invitation but really have no business even considering making the jump. I too also see guys that have what it takes and don't make it for one reason or another. Maybe there should be a field event just like Vegas. Pricey but everyone in the flights has a chance to walk away with some cash.:shade:


that's a good question. I've asked that one of myself many times. On one hand archery doesn't have a pro tour, just pro class. Plus we are trying to build our numbers so that someday we may have a tour or event of some sort. So, from that point of view I understand the "if you pay, you can play" mentality. The other way of looking at it is without having to do anything to acheive or earn the status of "PRO", the rank is de-valued.

I would like to be able to tell people that I did something other than pay my dues to become a pro. It would be nice to be able to say or for that matter, know that I earned the rank.

But for the time being, I know that I am capable of shooting with the best shooters out there, and that is where they shoot. So I pay my dues and put my game to the test. And that is good enough for me.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I guess I'm going to just shoot this year and see how I do with a release and if I do great I will talk with somebody about moving up. I have shot Fingers the past 13-14 yrs since I started shooting. I have won 5-6 Indoor State Championships and Sectional Championships , plus placed second at National Indoor in 2008.(after a 9yr lay off from Nationals). I know I can still stand with the finger shooters in a shoot but going to try something different for awhile.

Thanks again
Chris


----------



## staghunter (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Ken, I just sent an email to the NFAA asking who is to send the invitations and what I need to do to get mine. I will post the answer when I get it. I would think that if the NFAA really wants to boost their pro numbers they would make it well known how to do it. Seems like no one has the same answer when you ask how to turn pro.


----------



## taker (Mar 4, 2004)

Thats funny I won three years in a row .Just lucky I guess.Keep your ears and eyes open come learn with the best group of shooters ever! :darkbeer:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Joe, let me know if you need any help! Ken


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*I Think???*

I think something everyone is missing is that to being a "Pro-Staff" shooter, for some of these companies, Pro... doesn't mean professional.... it means promotional... and you work your way up thru the ranks.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

I don't think any of us are confused about the difference between being a "Pro-Staff" product endorser and that of being a "Professional archer" based on a certain level of talent. They are deffinitley not one in the same. Ken


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

not a reasonably smart adult.

the young and easily influenced is a whole different story.

honestly, there needs to be a way to separate by sight, the real pros and those that like to dress the part. the shooters that crave the ego boost from the word proMOTIONAL tend to tarnish the image and reputation of the PROfessional shooters. 




I BOW 2 said:


> I don't think any of us are confused about the difference between being a "Pro-Staff" product endorser and that of being a "Professional archer" based on a certain level of talent. They are deffinitley not one in the same. Ken


----------



## Acts 4:12 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Going Pro*

To join the Pro Division all you have to do is sing up for Pro and Pay the Pro fee. The invitation from the State or Sectional tournaments is a chace to let someone that is possiblily thinking of jumping up a way to try it out. It is a way to get more archers involved in the Pro Division. You don't have to be sponsered to become a Pro. Shooting in the Pro Division is a challenge to you. Is a way to compete with the best in the world. Pro Division callenges you mentally and physically to improve your shooting and compete at the level that the top Pro's are shooting at and to become a better and more confident archer.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody's B said:


> I shoot in the Pro class just because I want to have the best shoot times. I never had to do it but shooting @ 730am would suck. I still might be drunk and not hung over yet. lol


I know several "Pro's" who have the same philosophy. I might even adapt that philosophy this year myself, sounds like a hell of a program.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

My wife, who I have coached to 6 state championships, 2 sectional championships, and 1 national championship, have discussed this exact same subject. 

We see the walking billboards at the tournaments and have set our minds on the fact we can afford our hobby. We signed up at the TRUBall booth at nationals. They even fixed her release before the tournament. They said if she won her division, FBHFS, she would get $100.00 . Well that was 7 months ago and we aint seen no check. So needless to say she went back to shooting her Carter. Had a string company on this web sight award her a sponsorship, that was 5 months ago---aint seen nothing on that either. I want a new string jig anyway :wink:

After she sets a new national record and goes into the Freestyle division, then she will turn pro.

Pro - an expert in their field of endeavor. 

Definition doesnt say you have to be the best. Just an expert.


----------



## staghunter (Apr 5, 2007)

I BOW 2 said:


> Joe, let me know if you need any help! Ken


Ken, I'm still trying to find out how to get my invitation. I have written to the NFAA headquarters....no answer yet. 
I wrote to the Sectional director and he said to write to Diane Watson, no answer yet. 
I wrote to Rick H. , no answer yet. 
DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO SENDS OUT THE PRO INVITATIONS????
This is getting frustrating. 
I know I can just send in my money and I'm a pro.....but I want an invitation because that shows that I have "earned" my way into the pros. 
Joe


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Joe, I also have an outstanding question to the NFAA HQ regarding where the invitations are supposed to be coming out of. If/when I hear anything I'll get in touch.

JB >>----->


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

staghunter said:


> Ken, I'm still trying to find out how to get my invitation. I have written to the NFAA headquarters....no answer yet.
> I wrote to the Sectional director and he said to write to Diane Watson, no answer yet.
> I wrote to Rick H. , no answer yet.
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO SENDS OUT THE PRO INVITATIONS????
> ...


Hey Joe,

I turned pro in 2007 and back then, I'm pretty sure you had to win a Nationals in order to recieve an invitation. Along with the invitation came a free membership into the pro division for the first year. If you made less than $300.00 or $350.00 you were eligable to go back to the ameature division without a waiting period. I recieved my invitation after wining the Indoor Nationals in 2006. I'm not sure what the requirements are to recieve an invitation now..

Take care,

Kendall


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*pro list?*

Where is the current nfaa pro list?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Frank, there isn't an official one listed on any websites I'm aware of. However, your state or sectional Pro Rep or State Director should be able to help with your question. I, for example, request a list from HQ at least 2x annually for the Great Lakes Section in order to complete the necessary paperwork after Indoor and Outdoor Sectionals are completed so I have that information on hand for my area. Your NFAA reps should have access to similar information for your area as well.

I also happen to have an all inclusive list that I had to sort myself to get at the Great Lakes listing. But its only current through approximately NFAA Indoor Nationals (mid-March), so anyone joining after that date would not be on my list. Still, if you want to shoot me a PM I can check that earlier list against any names you're interested in .

>>------->


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Kendall, et.al., my understanding is a top 3 finish in your state, sectional or national NFAA-sanctioned indoor or outdoor championship tournament in the men's or women's freestyle or freestyle limited divisions are supposed to be eligible for the NFAA Pro Division invitation. It sounds like if the tournament was Nationals then the invites are coming directly from HQ. Still haven't heard where the invites are expected to be distributed from if the tournament is a state or sectional level. If I hear anything I'll post the procedure for anyone interested in receiving their invite and joining the Pro division.

Also correct, if you earn less than $300 (I think) in a consecutive 12-month period you can drop out of the NFAA Pro Division and back into the non-pro divisions without having to sit out 1yr. To drop out you need to submit a letter of resignation to HQ (i.e. cannot join, then a couple months later just decide to start shooting in the non-pro division, need to send a resignation first).

Just to add a little more info.

>>------->


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Sooooooo whooooooooooooo sendssssssssss thattttttttttt letterrrrrrrrrrrrr??:set1_STOOGE2: Ken


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

staghunter said:


> Ken, I'm still trying to find out how to get my invitation. I have written to the NFAA headquarters....no answer yet.
> I wrote to the Sectional director and he said to write to Diane Watson, no answer yet.
> I wrote to Rick H. , no answer yet.
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO SENDS OUT THE PRO INVITATIONS????
> ...


Hey Joe,

I didn't "earn" my way in...am I less of a shooter because of it?

See you in the ranks this year.....

J.D.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Still working on trying to get a response to your letter question Ken. Oh, and also trying to get a response on your other question as well. Haven't gotten any replies yet today. Diane may be able to answer or track down an answer as well.

>>------->


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi all, 

Sorry for any delays in response. I've been out of the country for a couple of weeks and catching up has bit a little bit difficult. 

The question about a certain individual being current on their Pro dues is a negative...I sent 60xbulldog60x a pm regarding this information. 

The question about who is sending out the Pro invites is a good question and there seems to be some discrepancies as to who is taking care of that. National level tourny's are coming from HQ's and anything below maybe coming from State Associations. BUT I am at HQ's now and I will get that information sorted out. 

Joe - I replied to your email this morning. Sorry for the delay. 

If you guys have any questions please send me an email rather than pm or posting your question on here. While I do get on here most days - most of the time specific emails are easier for me to address.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

My email address 

[email protected]


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Bad place to air "our" dirty laundry, but.... if we (the Pros) have an incentive program to join the ranks in place I think that SOMEONE should KNOW what the heck is going on with it!!!!  Ken


----------



## staghunter (Apr 5, 2007)

Joe - I replied to your email this morning. Sorry for the delay. 

If you guys have any questions please send me an email rather than pm or posting your question on here. While I do get on here most days - most of the time specific emails are easier for me to address.[/QUOTE]



Thanks Diane, I just got back from a hunting trip to Missouri. No big bucks for me.  I will continue to wait for the invite. Thanks for your help. Joe


----------



## staghunter (Apr 5, 2007)

I BOW 2 said:


> Bad place to air "our" dirty laundry, but.... if we (the Pros) have an incentive program to join the ranks in place I think that SOMEONE should KNOW what the heck is going on with it!!!!  Ken


Spot on Ken. Someone needs to know how this program works and who is in charge. Joe


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just an fyi, sounds like some of the process is going to be re-tooled (or even actually designed ) so the invites get out in a more orderly fashion. Per NFAA HQ it sounds like the invites in the future will be going out from the Pro Chairperson with the Sectional Pro Reps in charge of providing the Chair with the list of names. 

Not sure how that will take care of the State-level tournaments, however....going to be kind of hard for the Sectional Pro reps to know what is going on at the state levels as well. Therefore, I would suggest each state with an official NFAA Indoor and Outdoor assign or elect a State Pro Rep. Then either the State Rep can send the results directly to the Pro Chair or filter them up through the Section Rep. I believe most Sections have an elected Pro Rep already in place. Probably be easiest for the State Reps to submit directly to the Pro Chair without having to go through a middleman .

It would also be handy if the list of State Reps and contact information (e-mail and phone numbers) could be distributed to the Sectional Reps and the Pro Chair as well so it would be easier to distribute any communications to the state pro divisions.

Just a few thoughts............

>>------->


----------



## staghunter (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, I just got my pro invitation. 
Thanks Diane.
I was told that from now on, NFAA HQ will be giving out the invitations for national events. And the directors will give out the state and sectional events. Sounds great to me. I think the directors should be required to attend the outdoor events and give out the invitations personally as the awards are handed out. You walk up, they hand you an award and the director hands you an invite to the pros. 
Just my two cents worth. 
Joe


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*I took 2nd in our state shoot and never heard anything.*

Took 2nd at 300 blueface in wyoming state shoot and didn't hear nothing. kinda new to this freestyle shooting and looking to do better this yr. Interesting conversation. I think their needs to be something you have to do to earn the right to be pro. I shoot with some pro's and get my but kicked pretty regular and several amature kick my butt also. I've seen guys that are pro's and shoot like what I consider a pro. Maybe someday I'll be a pro, never know just keep on shootin.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Our state organization(PSAA) had 138 shooters(unlimited or AMFS), but there we use AA,A,B classification. Pros shoot againts Ams in AA. For our PHATA(NFAA organization) indoor shoot we had 40 AMFS and 3 Pros. I know the guy that won that event, and I am almost positive he was never notified by anyone for the pro class, and I have won the PHATA outdoor event 2 years in row and have never been notified or approached. I'[m not concerned about it because my goal is a Silver Bowl, then I'll move up. When I started out this past year, I set a goal. Being it was my first year shooting in any major tournaments, I wanted to just be consistant and try for NFAA Shooter of the Year. After it was all over, I ended up second. I would like to try it again this year, but doubt I'll be able to afford all of them, so I'm setting my sights on indoors for now. Before you decide to jump right into the pro class, set some goals, try to achieve them, and most important, have fun and enjoy yourself along the way. I gained alot of experience, and met some great people along the way that are always willing to offer advice and help out if needed. Can't wait for the 2010 season!!!!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I know that for Washington State, the Invitations ARE being sent, because I'm the one who does it.

I started doing it because my husband was the NFAA Director, and kept it up because though he is no longer Director, he is still the Membership Service and we have the mailing addresses to send them.

I setup a "Mail Merge" in Word that puts the name, score, place ... on the form from the tournament results list.

HOWEVER

I have won National Outdoor the past two years, and Sectional Indoor and Outdoor a couple times, and have never received a Pro-Invite cert from those events. However, I wouldn't shoot Pro anyway.

For those who do care, being Invited instead of Sponsored makes a big difference, because with the Invite your first year is FREE.


----------



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

wa-prez said:


> I know that for Washington State, the Invitations ARE being sent, because I'm the one who does it.
> 
> I started doing it because my husband was the NFAA Director, and kept it up because though he is no longer Director, he is still the Membership Service and we have the mailing addresses to send them.
> 
> ...



Its good to see that somebody is taking care of things for their state. Congrats on your wins at National. Are you shooting freestyle? Because, I thought Georgianna Braden won outdoor nationals this year and I thought she was from Texas? Is that not correct? Maybe you are shooting in a class that doesn't have a pro division and that would explain why you didn't get the invite. Otherwise, I would call NFAA so that we can get some consistancy.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, I'm learning a lot about all of these different definitions.

I had no idea that 'Pro-Staff' meant promotional... Kind of puts a new perspective on it.... Wear a dorky shirt in exchange for equipment discounts???? Hmm....

out of curiousity, how good does one have to be to be in the professional division and "not be embarassed", aside from personal threshold for embarassment?

I mean, for reference, what is an 'acceptable', by general consensus, score for a 'Vegas Style' 3 spot, or 20 yard 5 spot?


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Bet thing to do is go to the nfaa sight and look at the pro scores.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I notice that the top shooters go over 900...

is this the shoot off stuff?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Correct, Vegas and NFAA both have tie-breaker systems set up for those who shoot clean scores and make the shoot-offs. Scores from the tiebreaker ends are added to the total from the regular shoot and when the final scores are posted they include those additional point totals. 

Basically for the NFAA Indoor Nationals (blue/white 5 spot target) you need to shoot a perfect 300-60x both days to make the shoot-off for first. 

Vegas (yellow/red 3 spot target) you have to shoot a perfect 300 score each day, all 3 days (possible 900), in order to make the shoot-off. Little x's are recorded at Vegas, but are only used for breaking ties for less than 1st place (i.e. a 900 w/ 85 x's is still tied with a 900 w/ 80 x's to get into the shoot off), all 900's are in the Vegas shoot-off.

>>------>


----------

